# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Sociologji e satires se Fishtes

## NoName

*Sociologji e satirës së Fishtës*



_Prof Stefan Çapaliku_


Jo si çdo tjetër shkrimtar, Fishta, ka qenë i lidhur me problematikat sociale të vendit të vet. Dhe jo si ne çdo aspekt të krijimtarise se tij, si ne satire, jane rrahur ceshtjet e shoqerise shqiptare. Duke pasur një recepsion të atypëratyshem dhe një horizont të madh pritjeje, vepra satirike e Fishtës ka ndikuar dukshëm ne revizionimin e koncepteve sociale të njerëzve të thjeshtë të Shqipërisë. Kujton At Anton Harapi: Kam ndodhe vete aty, kur nji ditë, nji shqyptar këllefit të vjetër, tue ankue per do shperdorime të nierzvet të Shtetit me A.Gjergjin,dote disi me perfundue, se ska Shqypni. Fishta don tia spjegoje punen, se njerzit e shtetit nuk janë Shqypnija, edhe plaku, për me diftue se kishte mbetë i bindun, i thotë: Po na skemi dijtë, more zotni...veç prej jush e kemi xane shka asht Shqypnija!
Vepra satirike e Fishtës deshmon se ai njihte me se miri dhe kishte kurajon të pasqyronte strukturat dhe funksionet e shoqerise shqiptare, sistemet tona kulturore dhe progresin e regresin tone social. Satira e tij hyn deri tek familja dhe institutet e saj per tu perhapur pastaj tek grupet fisnore e klanet,tek ekonomia e ndensistemet e tjera të shoqerise,të prona,puna,tregu.Politika eshte një tjeter realitet i satires se Fishtës. Organizimet formale e joformale, burokracia, sistemet politike, qeveria e shteti,preken ne satiren e tij. Fishta,gjithashtu prek strukturat dhe funksionet e demokracise politike, sistemet e partive dhe sitemet elektorale deri të zgjedhjet. Fokuson religjionet, ritet, magjite, grupet religjioze, rangjet dhe klasat sociale,deri tek grupet etnike.
Ideologjia, funksionet dhe difuzionet, ideologjite konservative dhe revolucionare, ndryshimet sociale si rrjedhoje e nderhyrjes se ketyre elementeve, jane po keshtu pjese e rendesishme e satires se tij.
Ai i ka ndjekur me vemendje të zgjuar të gjitha levizjet dhe ndryshimet sociale shqiptare të kohes se tij duke u perpjekur qe,nepermjet kohes se tij,të zbuloje elementet e perjetshem e universal të shoqerise. Ne kete menyre ai eshte bere mesuesi i shqiptareve të të gjitha koheve. Duke mos qene i varur prej mecenatesh, Fishta, ka qene i pavarur ne vezhgimet,trajtimet dhe interpretimet qe i ka bere shoqerise sone. Ai e ka gjetur shoqerine shqiptare ne fillimet e verteta të procesit të urbanizimit dhe ka enderruar një sistem social genuin, gje qe natyrisht ishte e pamundur të realizohej.
Fishta eshte ndoshta unus unicum ne letersine shqiptare persa i takon guximit per ta thene të verteten e forces per ta shprehur ate. Kjo nuk ndodhe vetem ne publicistike a oratori, por edhe ne vepren e mirefillte letrare e posaqerisht ne satire. Raporti mes faksionit dhe fiksionit nuk e pengon Fishten per kete por as lexuesin per ta marre vesh.
Per Fishten permasa me e rendesishme e intelektualit atdhetar eshte të qenurit prezent ne kohen e vet e ne kohen e të tjereve qe do vine me pas, e , të qenurit prezent do të thote të kesh kurajon të thuash të verteten ku dhe kur duhet, haptazi e ballazi, sado e idhte qe të jete, sado tragjike,sado e papelqyeshme per veshet e të tjereve. E kete pozicion të intelektualit Fishta ashtu si ne jeten e tij politike, sociale e private e misheron edhe ne satiren e tij, vecse ne kete të fundit e verteta sociale e politike duke u veshur me petka të fiksionit, çka nenkupton edhe të hiperboles e metamorfozes, behet tejet fshikulluese. Pra nga kjo ane satira e Fishtës duhet shikuar edhe si një instrument qe ka sherbyer per të plotesuar me tej figuren e tij intelektuale.
Shpesh satirat e Fishtës kane lindur si polemika të drejtperdrejta e si pergjigje flakeperflake ndaj ngacmimeve të rastesishme a të institucionalizuara. Por menjehere Fishta ndergjegjesohet mbi ate cfare po shkruan, ndjen se satira e tij po i kalon kufijte e një polemike gazetareske dhe keshtu fillon ti jape atyre dimensione të verteta estetike,duke dimensionuar funksionet iluministe e hedonistike.
Fishta nga natyra eshte opozitar e polemist. Por ne fund të fundit një pjese e krijimtarise se tij satirike, vecanerisht ajo me theks politik, duhet veshtruar edhe ne raport me qendrimet e klerit katolik shqiptar e vecanerisht me qendrimet e urdherit franceskan e provinces franceskane shqiptare ndaj monarkise se Ahmet Zogut.
Sic dihet tashme edhe nga historia, kleri katolik shqiptar e ka kritikuar ashper rregjimin e Zogut jo vetem me fjale e me mjete të tjera demokratike, por ai ne një fare soji edhe ka nxitur levizje popullore kunder ketij rregjimi.
Opozita e klerit katolik ndaj rregjimit zogollian duket qe vjen jo vetem nga tendencat shpesh anadollake qe paraqiste ky rregjim, por edhe si kundevenie e një politike kunder klerikale. Mjaft të themi se ne vitin 1928 u arrit një marreveshje per organizimin e një kryengritjeje mbarekombetare nga Jugu ne Veri kunder Ahmet Zogut. Ne Veri ndihme per organizimin e kesaj kryengritjeje dha edhe kleri katolik e kryesisht ai franceskan. Kryengritja filloi ne Dukagjin. Ndihmen e dhene nga franceskanet e verteton edhe një qarkore e provincialit At Pal Doda drejtuar gjithe famullitareve të Dukagjinit, ne të cilen udhezohet per tu prire malesoreve me flamurin shqiptar ne dore. Me vone Gjykata e Shkodres qe procedoi disa nga pjesemarresit e kryengritjes dha edhe dy denime me vdekje: e para kunder Don Nikolle Gazullit, prift katolik dhe e dyta kunder një civili po katolik. Nder të tjera kontradiktat e klerit katolik me Zogun i verteton edhe rasti i At Lorenc Marlaskajt, franceskan, të cilin e internuan ne Elbasan e me vone e debuan krejt nga Shqiperia duke e detyruar të vdese ne mergim.
Keto dhe të tjera fakte, qe nuk eshte vendi të permenden ketu, deshmojne njefare soj edhe urrejtjen vitale të Fishtës ne satire politike.
Sic e ka verejtur edhe studiuesi Pashko Gjeci ne artikullin e tij perkujtimor per Fishten me titull :At Gjergj Fishta, Fishta ... perdori sarkazmin ma të vrazhde kundra atyne qi done taziatizojne o të ballkanizojne kete race, qe ne kohen e Fishtës,pershkohej neper krizen ma të veshtire. Fishta boten gjithmone e kundron prej Shqypnije. Si me ja mbush mendjen Shqyptarevet se per me shpetue njehere e mire nga zgjedhja e huej e ma vone per tu mbajte me vedi, ata do të flijojshin naltarin e Atdheut interesat personale, ambicjet etj.
Nese do të nisemi nga një mesim i Brehtit ne lidhje me pese veshtiresite per të shkruar të verteten per një shkrimtar:
Kushti i pare: Kuraja per të shkruar të verteten.
Kushti i dyte: Zgjuarsia per ta njohur të verteten.
Kushti i trete: Mjeshteria per ta bere të verteten një arme luftarake.
Kushti i katert: Mprehtesia per të zgjedhur pikerisht ata njerez, ne duart e të cileve e verteta behet e efektshme.
kushti i peste: Dinakeria per ta perhapur të verteten ne një numer sa me të madh njerezish.
Fishta duket se i ploteson me se miri të pese kushtet per të cilat flet Brehti, vecanerisht ne satiren e tij, e cila duke qene me theks social, politik, religjoz, ka rrahur tema mjaft të rendesishme per shoqerine shqiptare si p.sh: Indiferentizmi ndaj kultures dhe emancipimit intelektual (Nakdomociapedija), rendjen pas materializmit (Nakdomonicipedija), rezistencen ndaj se rese (Nakdomonicipedija), nderrimin e fese, gjuhes, fisit, seksit (Metamorfoza), humbjen e gjuhes dhe identitetit (Gjuha e mesimit), falsitetin e genjeshtren (Nevoja e mesimit), kenaqesite e rreme dhe dyert e medha (Bujari), manine per tu marre të gjithe me shkrime e per të dhene mend (Koha e arit ne Shqypni), mungesa e tolerances (Koha e arit ne Shqypni), nenshtrimin ndaj të keqijave (Momi), peruljen ndaj me të fortit (Momi), thashethemet (Momi), luftenxitesit (Jus Gentium), lenien e gjerave pergjysem (Dredha e djallit), mosdeshiren per dije (Kontrata), njerzit nden masken e dijes (Dijsja), perpjekjet per krijimin artificial të gjuhes letrare (Paloke Cuca), shkollat e huaja (Paloke Cuca), ndergjegje lastiket (Paloke Cuca), sharlatanet e diplomacive (Tatari i diplomacise) etj. etj.
Kurse ne satiren politike vecanarisht tek Gomari i Babatasit Fishta ben per objekt satire probleme të tilla, si ndertimin e fasadave, gjendjen e mjere të Shqiperise, të fshatrave, korrupsionin shteteror, manine e izolimit politik, mbeshtetjen ne forcat tona, politiken proanadollake, profeudale e orientale, cenimin e lirise se fjales, fallsitetin e njerezve qe gjoja jane perfaqsues legjitim të popullit etj.
Probleme të mprehta Fishta shtron edhe ne satiren me karakter religjioz ne të cilen mund të perfshihen poema të tilla satirike si Sikur të isha ba Pape,Vegim, Paralipomenon i Gomarit të Babatasit etj. Ne teresi Fishta paraqitet si një shkrimtar satirist krejt i vetdijshem per rolin e shkrimeve të tija. Ai e di mire se qe të korrigjohet shoqeria e re shqiptare nuk mjaftonin publicitetet e guidat moralistike a politike. Qe të behej korrigjimi ky popull duhej preke ne seder, duhej të fyhej nga pak gjithsesi, pra duhej bere e kunderta me cfare kishte bere me Lahuten e Malesise apo me vepra të tjera lirike e dramatike. Ne lidhje me kete mision civilizues dhe emancipues të Fishtës, poeti yne i shquar Lasgush Poradeci ne një artikull perkujtimor botuar pas vdekjes se Fishtës do të shprehej: Veprimi krijimtar i Gjergj Fishtës, i ketij krijuesi kombetar të vetdijshem prej kombesise shqiptare të pavetdijshme, eshte ay i endjes; se pari neper Purgatorin e vetvetes spastronjes, ay i faljes ne Adhurimoren e Mendimit të Kombit. Si një kushtimtar i vyer per punen e kushtimit të tij,na pat bere Fishta, vete ay me gazin e fjales se vet, kete Apokalipse të madhe shqiptare.
Sic do e verejme edhe me poshte Fishta eshte dashnor i marre i kombit të vet, ndaj dhe e kritikon rrepte. Ai di ku ti kerkoje fajtoret per kete gjendje mjerane të popullit shqiptar. Të huajt, dyert e medha, puthadoret, orientalizmi, të shiturit etj.
I ardhur prej një shtrese të ulet të popullsise dhe i ngritur gjer nder rrangjet me të larta të shtetit, diplomacise e urdherit franceskan Fishta, pati fatin ti beje realisht një prerje terthore shoqerise dhe të fuse ne satire karakteristikat me thelbesore regresive të shtresave e klasave shoqerore. Karakteristika qe shpesh paraqiten edhe universale ne sensin e perseritshmerise ne historine shqiptare. Bile mendoj se sa i takon blasfemise qe iu be Fishtës per një gjysem shekulli nga rregjimi diktatorial komunist shqiptar, një nder arsyet me të forta ka qene edhe vepra satirike, e cila paraqiste per rregjimin një rrezikshmeri konkrete, pikerisht ne sensin e analizes se atyre fenomeneve sociale qe ishin edhe me prezente ne kete gjysem shekulli.
Fishta u blasfemua edhe nga komuniste të tjere jashte Shqiperie të cilet kishin marre persiper të jepnin direktiva edhe rreth historise se kultures dhe letersise shqiptare, direktiva të cilat pranoheshin e bile thelloheshin nga lideret e athershem shqipetar. Keshtu per shembull mjafton të citojme dy fragmente nga artikulli i shkruar ne La literature Sovietique me 1950 nga D.Evguenev: Shkrimtaret katolike të Veriut, me qender Shkodren, synonin nenshtrimin e popullit shqipetar influences se Romes, kurse shkrimtaret ortodoks të Voskopojes e ndihmuan popullin shqiptar ne luften e tij per pavaresi si dhe kundra sundimit turk. dhe me pas artikullshkruesi shprehet: Ne Lahuten e Malcise, poema e tij e urryer antisllave, ky agjent i imperializmit austro-hungarez i nxiste shqiptaret ne lufte kunder popujve sllave.
Pikerisht ne saje të karakterit të theksuar social qe mbartin satirat e Fishtës, qe ne kohen e tij ka pasur studiues qe e kane vene ne një rrafsh me të tjere satirike të medhenj të botes. Keshtu p.sh Fulvio Cordignano ne vepren e tij Epopeja kombetare e popullit shqiptarshkruan nder të tjera se Pak kush kujtoi ne leteratyre të mbare botes, ja del At Fishtës si poet satirik, i cili me një fuqi të cuditshme there e preke aty ku ma fort dhemb e djeg.
Dhe ne fakt satira e Fishtës duke qene e mireadresuar ka luajtur një rol ne boten shqiptare të asaj kohe dhe do luaje perseri sapo të botohet e të distribuohet, sepse sic e thote me se miri edhe Ernest Koliqi Fuqia shqiptare e Fishtës vihet ne sherbim tidealeve ma të nalta kombetare e njerezore dhe buron e paster nder qellime nga fisnikija burrnore e natyres se tij. Kjo lloj talljeje ka fuqi ndertuese e jo dermuese.

----------

